# IUI information



## Millnsy

Hello ladies

DH and I went for our appointment today to explain the whole IUI process. I found it quite informative so thought I would share. She gave us figures about the odds which you may all know but I found them interesting so here goes. 

Apparently couples with no fertility problems have approx 20% chance of conceiving each month. The success rates for IUI are approx 18% so its giving us poor infertile couples the same chance as those "normal" people out there. She said that conceiving is like a hurdle race with 10 hurdles to get over and IUI takes away the first 3 or 4 hurdles but there are still 6 or 7 to get over. The sperm needs to get through the uterus, up the fallopian tube, find the egg, penetrate the egg, then the egg needs to get down the tube and then implant in the womb. With IVF you go straight to the 10th hurdle which is implantation. It put it all in perspective for me and stopped me getting my hopes up too much. 

WE have 3 free goes at IUI then 1 free go at IVF before we have to start thinking about paying and there is no waiting list.

She said there aren't as many side effects with the drugs on IUI because they work differently. Clomid stimulates the petuitary gland to produce the hormone which creates side effects where as the drugs for IUI are the actual hormones injected straight into the ovaries hence no side effects.

All positive but the only problem now is I have Jury servivce right in the middle of my next cycle which means we will have to skip a month and them potentially skip the next month as well as we are on holiday. Oh well, 2 months off could give us a chance to get PG all on our own so its worth a try.

Hope that helps!

Millnsy


----------



## Tory123

Hi 

That was really informative. I am on my first IUI and this puts it in perspective. Good luck with your :bfp:


----------



## CareBear

Millsney - what drugs will you be using for stimulating your ovaries for IUI? I only ask as my hospital use clomid for IUI and this doesn't seem to be overally common and I've always been surprised that we've not been offered other stimulating drugs. Thanks and good luck I hope this works for you.


----------



## miel

thank you !! looking into a IUI in May as well for me .


----------



## tansey

Thanks for the information and good luck!


----------



## vineyard

CareBear said:


> Millsney - what drugs will you be using for stimulating your ovaries for IUI? I only ask as my hospital use clomid for IUI and this doesn't seem to be overally common and I've always been surprised that we've not been offered other stimulating drugs. Thanks and good luck I hope this works for you.

Both of my IUIs were done with Clomid. I didn't respond as well to just the clomid for the 1st so they added FSH to the Clomid for my second.


----------



## clarabella

Hello ladies,

Just thought i'd jump in and give you my IUI story!

DH and I are infertile (we each have a fertility "issue") - however, we have a very healthy 2 year old daughter (conceived naturally following hysterosalpingogram) and after ttc again for over 2 years, we started IUI with Clomid. First cycle beginning of December didn't work. Had to take a couple of months off due to hormonal issues and had to wait to get them in check before starting again in Feb. Conceived 2nd cycle of IUI. I couldn't quite believe it really, i was contemplating IVF if the second cycle didn't work.

I am a complete IUI advocate now, and although it is still very very early days for me (ony 5+5), if the worst came to the worst, i would have every confidence in IUI working again.

Good luck to everyone about to start IUI.

:hug:


----------



## Millnsy

CareBear said:


> Millsney - what drugs will you be using for stimulating your ovaries for IUI? I only ask as my hospital use clomid for IUI and this doesn't seem to be overally common and I've always been surprised that we've not been offered other stimulating drugs. Thanks and good luck I hope this works for you.

Hi Carebear, sorry its taken a while to reply. I've just dug out the leaflet and apparently the drug they use is called Gonadotrophin. Not sure if thats helpful or not!

Millnsy x


----------



## CareBear

Thanks Millnsy - will be useful for the future - thank you!


----------



## HopeSprings

Thank you!

Seems like my RE doesn't like IUI, he made it sound like it was no chance. It's our only option other than natural, the DH doesn't agree with IVF.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Thanks! :) 

My DR has said that normal couples have a 20-25% chance, and so with my age and DH's age and the fact that DH has no sperm issues it looks like the IUI we are doing next month is going to put us up to a 25% chance... which I find to be amazing.


----------

